

Happy Birthday News.YC - jmorin007

Based on some of the oldest users (except pg), it appears that today is News.YC's one year birthday.
======
pg
Thanks, everyone, for making it such a good first year.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html?19feb08>

~~~
prakash
Thanks PG for creating Hacker news.

Vaguely recalling reddit, it started going downhill, albeit slowly, after 1
year. Interestingly, one of the articles on the front page of Hacker news is
about Fidel Castro.

Hopefully the same does not happen with Hacker news.....

------
wallflower
Happy Birthday - Thanks to all the contributors!

I'm not sure what I would do without my daily fix of news.YC (take up another
hobby?). I find this site engages me, as I start to move from hiding in my
cube to getting out of my cube, to startup-land or elsewhere.

(You're right) <http://ycombinator.com/announcingnews.htm>

~~~
edw519
Couldn't have said it better myself.

------
btw0
It's also my 22th birthday today.

~~~
paulgb
Happy Birthday :)

------
TheTarquin
Happy Birthday

 _Busts out the party hats, streamers, and Lisp tutorial manuals._ . . . What,
you think a Hacker News birthday would be anything but a Lisp study party? :-P

------
pistoriusp
Dammit! Last week I was looking at the "created" date in my profile and was
thinking that if I posted this before anyone else that it would make some
great karma. PG beat me too it... Next year though... ;)

------
alaskamiller
498 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1>

using <http://searchyc.com/birthday> i found this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=65605>

~~~
nostrademons
The site was launched privately for YC founders about half a year before it
was available for the general public...

------
simplegeek
Happy birthday.Thanks for creating HN, PG :)

------
aaroneous
I started lurking on news.yc last Jan, so I think the site is older than 1
year...

~~~
drm237
<http://ycombinator.com/announcingnews.html>

from the link:

    
    
      Paul Graham
      20 February 2007
      Yesterday we launched Startup News...

------
kajecounterhack
Happy birthday! Yay.

------
lyime
Yay! I love News.YC

------
ctingom
Happy Birthday!

